# Grilled burgers stuffed w/cream cheese and jalapenos ..



## love2"Q" (Nov 10, 2012)

grilled burgers stuffed with cream cheese and jalapenos ..                                                we call them jalapeno popper burgers at my house ...
and right now they are our go to burger ...

ingredients : 

1 lb ground chuck ( thats all i use for burgers )
pickled jalapenos
cream cheese ( i use the chive one)
salt 
pepper
cheese
buns
A1 sauce
burger toppings of your choice 

preparation :

let cream cheese come to room temp .. i use about 3 big tablespoons ...
dice up pickled jalapenos and mix in some shredded cheese of your liking ..
mix it all up ..
take 1 lb ground beef  add salt pepper and a dash of A1 sauce(just my prefrence)
mix and seperate into 4 balls ... make patties with these .. pretty thin ..
spoon cream cheese mix onto two patties and then add a slice of cheese ...
top with other patties and pinch the edges to seal them ...
i cooked these on about 350 on the grill indirect ... took about 15 mins to cook them through ..
put on buns and enjoy ...


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 10, 2012)

heres one of the burgers pressed together ...


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh YUM YUM YUM !!  They look wonderful !!  I like that I could leave the jalapenos out of my wimpy husbands burger and enjoy a real burger popper for me!  Whoo Hoo.
Thanks for the recipe and pictures.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks ..


----------



## pacanis (Nov 10, 2012)

The ultimate Jucy Lucy. I like it! 
And I keep forgetting they make flavored cream cheese. I'll bet the chive flavor goes very well inside the burger.

Thanks for the recipe and pics.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow...I like


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks guys ... think i am making these again tonight ... or stuffed with mushrooms and swiss ..


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yum, jalapenos and cheese! Has to be good


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, brilliant mix


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to make one of these for lunch.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2012)

Quite possibly the best burger I ever ate


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great, pac... Glad you liked it..


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 12, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Quite possibly the best burger I ever ate


 
Think you should become the official taste test photographer on DC. Looks great Pacman! I'll have to try these now


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Quite possibly the best burger I ever ate



That looks amazing Pac


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was a good burger. The cream cheese really set it off.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bet it did, love cream cheese


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Grilled burgers stuffed w/cream cheese and jalapenos, what's not to like.

Thanks for showing us the recipe and cook.


----------

